# T BULLETS AND RELOAD



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experiance or used these by extreme nutrition, as I have been talking to a few lads at the gym and they have been on them and said they have never had anything like these, 4 week cycle massive strength gains and putting about a stone in weight on,

they have also used the reload by extreme nutrition as advised for pct and say this work great aswel,

these seem to be all over the place in plymouth at the moment,

any info would be great,


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've just finished 4 weeks of t bullets that I used as a kick start to a test and tren course and loved them. Think I'll be using them as a kickstart to all my courses from now on. Strength has gone through the roof and put on about 10pounds as well.

Never heard of the reload so can't comment on that


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

despite what the manufacturer or reps will say, I would not run an OTC PCT or testbooster for T-bullets. It has some interesting ingredients for sure, but consider this: Tbullets contains 2 very strong and suppressive anabolics. I would highly advise running a SERM in PCT, and some on cycle protection too.

And consider, the company who makes Tbullets also makes Reload, so it's simple marketing. 'Buy everything from us', but in reality, is it? SD solo, the vast majority would recommend a serm, and to also stack MLMG, would just add to the suppression.

Plus all these people in the gym or on the forums very very rarely provide bloods to back their claims they're 'fine' after running the OTC stuff. The overwhelming evidence is that a SERM (+/- testbooster) is among the most reliable forms of getting the HPTA (testosterone production) back. Which means easier to keep your gains, libido and mood.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

As M118 says I would definitely get your PCT sorted and not an OTC one. Get your nolva etc from Alldaychemist.com


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

m118 said:


> despite what the manufacturer or reps will say, I would not run an OTC PCT or testbooster for T-bullets. It has some interesting ingredients for sure, but consider this: Tbullets contains 2 very strong and suppressive anabolics. I would highly advise running a SERM in PCT, and some on cycle protection too.
> 
> And consider, the company who makes Tbullets also makes Reload, so it's simple marketing. 'Buy everything from us', but in reality, is it? SD solo, the vast majority would recommend a serm, and to also stack MLMG, would just add to the suppression.
> 
> ...


thanks for info just wondering what all the fuss was about, im 7 weeks into as sust/decca cycle and to be honest i dont think id go back to orals, apart from a kick start, and didnt like the sound of an over the counter pct when clomid, nolva and hcg work so well,

cheers


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

what pct would be ideal to run with these t bullets ?

should pct be started straight after 4 week cycle ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/50/50

Day after your last t-bullet tab


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you mr hill i was going to send you a pm as ive lost the protein bar recipe you posted back along what was it again? ??


----------

